# Need Help With Sourcing A Screw-Down Crown



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

My turn to ask some 'dumb newbie' type questions for a change. :bag:

I usually quite enjoy the chase of finding 'unobtanium' spare parts - and don't give up easily. :smoke:

But sometimes, I have to admit I'm getting out of my depth, and need to ask help of the experts. :notworthy:

Let me give you a little background - the story so far ....

With some assistance from Skip ('watchking1') I've bought another Yema Spationaute III. :thumbsup:

In some repects, it's a bit of a beater, but it certainly has potential.

The watch has been messed with - I intend to try and put it right. :hammer:










It's one of the later 'reduced diameter versions' - 38mm Ã˜, instead of the usual 43mm Ã˜.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Apart from obvious things, like the hands needing re-luming, it's got a few other issues. 

One of the first things I'd noticed from the seller's fuzzy photos, was that it was fitted with the wrong crown:










This is one of the Q&D photos that Skip took, before mailing it off to me:










As you can see, the crown is way too small for the milled recess. :thumbsdown:

This is what the screw-down crown looks like on a 'normal' full-sized 43mm Ã˜ Yema Spationaute III:










It's 5.25mm diameter, and screws down onto a 4.0mm diameter threaded tube.

I wasn't too worried about the incoming 38mm Ã˜ Yema Spationaute III having the wrong crown ....

.... because I had (or at least thought I had) a spare used one ready and waiting -

It was part of a lot I bought on eBay almost 12 months ago - see left of this photo:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This is what the screw-down crown looks like on a 'normal' full-sized 43mm Ã˜ Yema Spationaute III ....
> 
> It's 5.25mm diameter, and screws down onto a 4.0mm diameter threaded tube.
> 
> ...


Only it isn't quite that simple, it seems ! :dontgetit:

There's no way that 'spare' Yema crown is going to fit the 38mm Ã˜ Spationaute. :hammer:

I hadn't taken into account the different wall thicknesses of their respective watch-cases. :blush:

Not only that the 'shank' (terminology ?) is way to long, but also too thick, because ....

The threaded tube on the 38mm is only 3.0mm Ã˜ instead of 4.0mm Ã˜ used on the 43mm ! :angry:

Fortunately the original tube and its threads were intact, and unmolested, under that hollow crown. :sweatdrop:

So it's off to our favourite UK watch materials house for a solution ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> So it's off to our favourite UK watch materials house for a solution ....


See: http://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/4/661/1975.aspx - and scroll down to 'J' and 'K'.

They list 6 different variations of this crown for 3.0mm and 4.0mm threaded tubes:

















Unfortunately, they don't appear to have exactly what I need ....

Being the 5.25mm Ã˜ / 3.0mm external threaded version in Stainless Steel. 

This is the nearest they stock (or currently have on their database).

Dimensions are all correct (*I think*), but it's gold-plated, not stainless:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> My turn to ask some 'dumb newbie' type questions for a change. :bag:


So my 'dumb newbie' question (for now) is ....

What does the Tap 9 (Tap 0.9mm) or Tap 12 (Tap 1.2mm) refer to ? 

Is it referring to the thread of the stem, which the crown itself will take internally ?

As in here below (with a standard 7A38-7270 crown and stem) ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> See: http://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/4/661/1975.aspx - and scroll down to 'J' and 'K'.


I may be getting somewhere already.  Thanks to Cousins for the clue:



> *Crowns - Style J/K Screwdown Crown With External Thread - **ISO Swiss*


They're obviously made by ISO Swiss: http://www.isoswiss.ch/default.asp?Language=EN

See: http://www.isoswiss.ch/CMS/default.asp?ID=1669 and maybe this: http://www.isoswiss.ch/modules/shop/showcategory.asp?ID=160


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can you lightly remove the gold plate from the crown from Couisin's?

That's the problem with some of these "off" brands is parts availability.

Sometimes we just need to overcome and improvise !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Can you lightly remove the gold plate from the crown from Cousin's?
> 
> Sometimes we just need to overcome and improvise !!


That thought had occured to me, already Skip.

Alternatively I could buy Cousins p/n C9067 - and a 'K' tube. 

It's stainless - the right dimensions, except that it uses the 4.0mm threaded tube.

Would mean changing the tube, obviously - and I'm not too confident about doing this myself. :hammer:

Going to try contacting ISO-Swiss tomorrow - to enquire as to whether they actually make what I need. :telephone:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> That's the problem with some of these "off" brands is parts availability.


Yema have a pretty appalling past record of product support ....

.... even before their bankruptcy, subsequent 'rescue' by Ambre group and Yema USA coming into being.

I was googling 'Yema piÃ¨ces dÃ©tachÃ©es' (spare parts) last week, looking for any possible sources. :read:

All I found were complaints from past customers, retailers and repairers and a general aura of disgust. :thumbsdown:

Here's a typical example: http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/forum-general-de-discussions-horlogeres-f1/completement-degoute-par-yema-et-son-pdg-t46692.htm

So I'm not holding out much hope of finding spare parts from their Seiko C.G.H. era, twenty years ago.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been 'getting nowhere fast with this one'.  Lots of googling. :read:

Found a couple of useful threads along the way.

See: http://mb.nawcc.org/showthread.php?t=24064

and: http://mb.nawcc.org/showthread.php?t=48525

But this has temporarily 'thrown a spanner in the works': http://www.esslinger.com/howtomeasureawatchcrown.aspx

The suitable 'mushroom style' crowns from Cousins / ISO Swiss are threaded for a 0.9mm stem.

I've dug out a spare Seiko p/n 0354728 stem, as used on the 7A38's; measured it and it's 0.77mm !! :angry:

Back to the drawing board ! :sadwalk:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Now I'm getting REALLY confused. :huh:

I just found this: http://www.wrist-check.com/showthread.php?1402-Watch-stem-TAP-size-reference-guide



> Watch stem TAP size reference guide
> 
> I thought this may be useful for members, as the TAP question often comes up.
> 
> ...


Plus I've just offered up a new uncut Seiko 7A38 stem into that 'spare' (but wrong) Yema Spationaute III crown, and found it's a sloppy (non-threading) fit. The thread on that 'botched' stem (with the wrong non-screwdown crown) measures 0.88mm.

What have I got myself into ? 

Can anybody *please* confirm whether the information in the above table is *correct - or not* ?

Because it conflicts with what Cousins are showing in their illustration:










According to that, *Tap 9 = .90mm* !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

This is getting more interesting by the minute. :umnik: So, I'm sorry if I'm boring you with my ramblings. :yawn:

The light was half-decent this lunchtime, so I took a couple of Q&D photos of the offending bits.









The currently fitted 'undersized bodge' hollow non-screwdown crown:










The 3.0mm Ã˜ externally threaded tube (which I'm assuming is original):










A 5.25mm Ã˜ x 4.0mm Ã˜ threaded crown (a spare for a 43mm Ã˜ Yema Spationaute III, which won't fit the 38mm version) ....

.... and the 'bodge' hollow non-screwdown crown, fitted with what I'm presuming is the original Yema 0.9mm Ã˜ stem:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I also took the opportunity of making a few measurements.









Just as well I did.  And I double checked this one. :lookaround:

The milled recess around the 3.0mm threaded crown tube is NOT 5.25mm Ã˜ ! It's only 5.15mm Ã˜ !! :angry:

Which leads me more and more to believe that the original missing crown may have been a Yema 'special'. 

Right now, I'm thinking about going to see my friendly local watchmaker ....

To ask him to change the 3.0mm Ã˜ threaded tube for a 4.0mm Ã˜ threaded tube ....

And to machine down the crown I already have in hand to suit the 38mm Ã˜ Spationaute's narrower body.

The only good news is that I tried the 0.9mm stem in that spare Yema crown and the threads matched ! :sport:

Something else I noticed, under magnification .....

Was that the end of the existing 3.0.mm threaded tube looks more like a 'Style I', rather than a 'Style J':










The dimensions (those that I could measure in situ) appear to match too. 

So I'm going to try an alternative - not perfect, but cheaper solution, first .....

Whatever happens, it can only be better than the existing 'bodged' crown set-up. :butcher:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I also took the opportunity of making a few measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K., so I cheated a little bit. :naughty:

Instead of going for a 'Breitling mushroom' style screw-down crown, I've fitted something different, for the time being ....

Something of a 'stop-gap' solution (literally), but I'm rather pleased with the result. 

I ordered a Cousins' Style *I* - 5.0mm Ã˜ stainless screw-down crown yesterday:










Whereas technically 'incorrect' for a Spationaute III, it is an absolutely perfect fit for the watch - dimensionally. :smartass:

It isn't as deep (overall height) as the mushroom style, in fact, it looks more like a Style H - than the Style I illustration.

It doesn't protrude quite as much as I'd expected, probably a good thing, but it's a very good match for the 5.0mm Ã˜ pushers.

It arrived in this morning's post, with a few other goodies from Cousins. I've just fitted it.

Fills the machined recess almost perfectly - screws down (and pops out) just right -

without any modification to the stem length needed.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Phew! Glad you got it sorted. I've often done those sort of things myself but with classic cars and bikes (much to the annoyance of the purist tyre kicking anoraks who seem to frequent the shows and have never owned a bike or car of their own!). Well done you and thanks for an interesting read. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Phew! Glad you got it sorted.


Not exactly 'sorted', Mike .... just a working interim solution until I can source the correct 'mushroom' style crown.









But it seems I'm not the only one who's experienced problems with these Yema screw-down crowns. :lookaround:

Earlier I was wading through this web gallery of 50+ photos linked from an eBay auction for a 1989 Yema Flygraf:

http://picasaweb.google.com/jososalv/CliquezIciYemaFlygraf?authkey=Gv1sRgCIL81Lmi6eCg_gE&feat=embedwebsite#

.... which uses the same watch-case as the 43mm Ã˜ Spationaute III, and the same larger 4mm Ã˜ externally threaded crown.

In some of the photos, the crown, which sits in a milled recess appeared to be protuding too far:










Perhaps it wasn't fully screwed down. 

But then I spotted this:










Looks like someone has fitted an over-sized threaded case tube, and then bushed it to suit the crown spigot. :butcher:

Quote from the seller's description:



> le remontoir se device entierement et se revisse.


Which Babelfish conveniently translates as: 'the winder device entirely and is screwed up'. :rofl2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

One of these days, I'm going to buy myself a good quality modelmakers lathe. Perhaps I should sell a few watches to make room in the study. That'll upset the 710! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Instead of going for a 'Breitling mushroom' style screw-down crown, I've fitted something different, for the time being ....
> 
> Something of a 'stop-gap' solution (literally), but I'm rather pleased with the result.
> 
> ...


And here, slightly belatedly, are a couple of photos of that 'temporary crown' which I've fitted:










It *almost* fills the milled recess (certainly better than what was fitted previously) ....

.... and isn't a bad match for the existing 5.0mm Ã˜ pushers - even if I say so myself. :smartass:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

As you can see from the above photo, the hands are in dire need of a re-lume. 

They will be coming off in the very near future.









But, I've another 'little problem' with this watch (of more anon), which is why they're still in place. 

While I was b*ggering around with the watch this lunchtime, I rattled off a few more photos.


















Experimenting (and failing miserably :blush: ) with using a dark (almost black) background. Blame it on David (Spalding). h34r:










The strap I've fitted is a Morellato Shark that I picked up cheaply on eBay. 

Not the best colour match, though - far too bright a shade of blue, really. :thumbsdown:










The glossy background (I must remember to laminate the photo in matt finish sleeve next time) .....

.... and the domed crystal played havoc with reflections. But this was just a bit of a practise shoot.


















Plan to re-do it with my 43mm Ã˜ Spationaute III (the one with the twin flags dial) at some point ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Phew! Glad you got it sorted.
> ...


In case anybody was thinking (or cared), I hadn't given up on this little parts problem. :umnik2:

I've seen further examples of damaged screw-down crowns on Yema Spationaute III's recently. 

Firstly, Skip - this one's for you.









If you're wondering why that most recent Spationaute III on eBay France went so cheaply:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160539896155 (it finally sold for a mere *82* Euros, after *3* re-listings).










Apart from the buyer restrictions and methods of payment offered ....

You need to look closely at the eBay seller's second listing photo:










Another reason for lack of bids might be the missing crown ! :thumbsdown:

The seller had also previously advertised this watch on LeBonCoin.fr ....

asking *400* :shocking: Euros: http://www.leboncoin.fr/montres_bijoux/167374449.htm?ca=1_s

(Which was the same as the opening bid price in his first eBay listing).

No mention of the problem with the crown in any of his listings.









While browsing LeBonCoin.fr yesterday, I came across another 43mm Ã˜ Yema Spationaute III: http://www.leboncoin.fr/montres_bijoux/171816947.htm?ca=1_k .... But this one wasn't for sale :dontgetit: - it was in the '*Wanted*' section !



> *Remontoir pour Yema Spationaute III*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, for any other French readers, and Monsieur 'RLG' in particular ....

*Les problÃ¨mes avec la couronne Ã vis de Yema Spationaute III - mis Ã jour.* :artist:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Over the last couple of months, I've splashed out, and bought myself a couple of the rarer white faced versions. :blush:

And, before anyone asks, No - I didn't buy this one: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Montre-Homme-YEMA-SPATIONAUTE-III-chronographe-Aragatz-/330510148059#ht_8746wt_949

Mine were rather cheaper. :grin:

These watches are 38mm diameter, using exactly the same watch case as the 38mm diameter blue-faced version ....










But obviously the 3.0mm externally threaded, 5.25mm Ã˜ screw-down mushroom crown (and pushers) are gold plated.

Both of the two I bought had 'minor issues'.  Unfortunately, one of them also had a b*ggered crown ! :angry:

Best seen in this (seller's) photo of the case-back:










The crown was bent appoximately 15 degrees from the stem axis.  It was (just) possible to screw it down ....

which I tried - very carefully - but in doing so, it was obviously placing unnecessary lateral strain on the movement.

That, I suspect, probably explains why the dead H.M.S. coil that I also had to replace was completely shorted out. :disgust:

So, I thought I'd try to straighten the crown post - on the basis of 'nothing ventured - nothing gained'. :hammer:

Yes - of course you can straighten (after a fashion) the post on a normal crown, with a bit of care ....

But screw-down crowns, with their spring-loaded inner post, are best left well alone - as I've now learned.









Here's the offending crown removed from the other white-faced 38mm Spationaute III (which was in pieces at the time):










The post may now be straighter, but my efforts at re-crimping the outer post left it somewhat b*ggered in another way. :bangin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Drat. Duplicated my own post. :blush: Time for a cup of coffee and a ciggie, methinks ! :smoke:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

My first thought was to 'short-cut' the problem; order the gold-plated version of the 5.0mm Style *I* screw-down crown,

.... which I'd already used as a 'stop-gap fix' on the blue-faced 38mm Spationaute III, from Cousins - their p/n C9036.

Which I did - and it fitted quite nicely, just as the steel version had before - but was 'wrong' in terms of originality. <_<

It was still bugging the hell out of me, that I hadn't properly resolved the problem. :furious:

I'd already wasted at least an hour in two separate phone calls to Cousins' customer service people. :fool:

On Monday, I thought I'd just check if they had amended or corrected their descriptions on the Style J crowns. :book:

They had. :dontgetit: Though it made even less sense to me now, and as it turns out, they were both still quite wrong. 

This is what they now had against their part number C9039:










It 'ticks all the right boxes', in what I *now* needed for the white-faced 38mm Ã˜ Spationaute III ....

Except that for 'Use Tube K' .... because Tube K is *4.0mm* externally threaded - *not 3.0mm* !!! 

Knowing Cousins UK operate a strict non-return policy (except in cases of their error) ....

I wasn't about to blow 20 Quid in ordering a part, with a suspect description, for it not to fit. :no:

So I decided it was about time I phoned the manufacturer ISO Swiss :telephone:, to try to get to the bottom of this.

A couple of phone calls later, hone1: to a very helpful (and knowledgeable) young lady at ISO Swiss ....

Who incidentally wasn't their 'crown specialist', but spoke perfect English, with a lovely French accent :man_in_love:

I received an email with a useful table, thoughtfully embedded in it:



> Hello Paul,
> 
> I made a copy of the part you are interested in.
> 
> ...


Note that both the steel and gold-plated versions of their 4.5mm and 5.25mm Tap 0.9mm crowns all use the same tube.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > See: http://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/4/661/1975.aspx - and scroll down to 'J' and 'K'.
> ...


One slightly incorrect assumption I'd made earlier, was that the crowns used on the Spationaute III were made by ISO Swiss.

The helpful young lady I spoke to at ISO Swiss pointed out that ISO Swiss had only existed as a company for 5 years or so.

Whereas, here was I, vainly struggling to source crowns for 20+ year old watches, without any OEM parts information. :umnik2:

She suggested that the original supplier to Yema (C.G.H.) would probably have been Pibor S.A.. :dontgetit:

Again, not the current modern company Pibor ISO S.A. http://www.pibor.ch/index_en.php - but it's predecessor.

However, ISO Swiss distributed screw-down crowns, still made to older Pibor patterns, by the current Pibor (ISO) S.A.. :huh:

So, on the basis that Cousins listed 6 different 'ISO Swiss' screw-down 'mushroom' crowns (between Styles J and K),

and ISO Swiss also listed 6 different variations of a very similar appearing mushroom-style crown (see the table above) ....

I decided to take a chance on it, and ordered Cousins' part numbers C9039 (gold plated) and C9067 (Stainless).

In the hope (fingers crossed) that they were directly equivalent to ISO Swiss part numbers 31527 and 31027.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I decided to take a chance on it, and ordered Cousins' part numbers C9039 (gold plated) and C9067 (Stainless).
> 
> In the hope (fingers crossed) that they were directly equivalent to ISO Swiss part numbers 31527 and 31027.


The package from Cousins UK duly arrived - and I opened it with some trepidation. 

Cousins part number C9039 *is* exactly equivalent to ISO Swiss part number 31527. :thumbsup:

It's 5.25mm diameter; 5.75mm overall length; Tap 0.9mm and 3.0mm externally threaded - not 4.0mm !! :sweatdrop:

So what they've written in their description 'Use Tube K' is total :bull*******:

The crown fitted the 38mm white-faced Spationaute III perfectly, in a matter of minutes, and looks identical !! :clap:

However I struck out by ordering part number C9067, on the off-chance it might fit the blue-faced 38mm Spationaute III. :angry:

This is what Cousins have written in their current website description:










In fact, compared to p/n C9039, it turns out to be much closer to being correct. There is only one error ....

But a very significant one, because the overall length of what they supplied was *7.0mm* - not 5.75mm !!

In case that specification: 5.25mm Ã˜ ; 7.0mm overall length; Tap 0.9mm and 4.0mm external thread sounds familiar ....

What Cousins keep in stock, under their p/n C9067 is the correct crown for a 43mm Ã˜ Spationaute III or a 1989 Flygraf !

Which, as you can see from my first post on the previous page, I already had a good used one in my spares stock. 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Knowing Cousins UK operate a strict non-return policy (except in cases of their error) ....


Which of course, under Cousins' T&C's, I'd be perfectly within my rights to return.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Here's the offending crown removed from the other white-faced 38mm Spationaute III (which was in pieces at the time) ....





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The crown fitted the 38mm white-faced Spationaute III perfectly, in a matter of minutes, and looks identical !! :clap:


Here it is, now fitted with that replacement Cousins p/n C9039 / ISO Swiss p/n 31527 crown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Getting back to my original 'parts problem' - a stainless 'mushroom' screw-down crown for my 38mm Ã˜ Yema Spationaute III.

I don't give up easily :acute: and having struck out once, in ordering Cousins p/n 9067, on the off-chance it might be 'the one',

I decided it was time for yet another phone call hone1: to that helpful young lady at ISO SWISS. :man_in_love:

I explained what I'd received from Cousins (as p/n 9067, described as 'ISO Swiss') .... at some length. Poor girl. :yawn:

She was at a loss to understand where they'd got it from, as such, it was no longer listed in their catalogue. :dontgetit:

We both presumed that it must have been old IS0 Swiss stock.  But of more anon, on that score.









Anyway, to cut a long story short, I asked her if she could please send me a sample of ISO Swiss p/n 31027. :notworthy:

Which she very kindly obliged - it arrived yesterday, and is *EXACTLY* what I needed for the 38mm Ã˜ Spationaute III ! :clap:










And remember where I wrote this, back in November:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I also took the opportunity of making a few measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This crown, ISO Swiss p/n 31027 may be *nominally* 5.25mm diameter, but it actually measures 5.15mm diameter !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> In case that specification: 5.25mm Ã˜ ; 7.0mm overall length; Tap 0.9mm and 4.0mm external thread sounds familiar ....
> 
> What Cousins keep in stock, under their p/n C9067 is the correct crown for a 43mm Ã˜ Spationaute III or a 1989 Flygraf !
> 
> Which, as you can see from my first post on the previous page, I already had a good used one in my spares stock.


Or at least I thought I had - somewhere ! <_<

You see, at the time I wrote that, a couple of days ago, I'd temporarily misplaced my original 'spare crown'. :search:

It later turned up in another of my 'bits boxes', thankfully. Just as well, because it makes for an interesting comparison. :umnik2:

Here's a photo of the 3 'Spationaute III' stainless screw-down crowns.









Left to Right:

Original Yema - ex 43mm Ã˜ Spationaute III; Cousins p/n C9067 and ISO Swiss p/n 31027 (to be fitted on my 38mm Ã˜ Spationaute III).










Looking at them together, in close-up (rather than by just the naked eye), it's clear they aren't quite the same !

So I thought it was about time I measured these things *properly* â€" for anybody else's future reference.

*Original Yema 43mm Ã˜ Spationaute III*

5.25mm Ã˜ Overall diameter and 7.10mm Overall length

0.9mm Tap, with 4.0mm External Thread.

Diameter of fixed portion of Post 1.80mm.

*Cousins part number C9067*

5.20mm Ã˜ Overall diameter and 7.10mm Overall length (note: *NOT 5.75mm* as in Cousins' detail description).

0.9mm Tap, with 4.0mm External Thread.

Diameter of fixed portion of Post 2.00mm.

*ISO Swiss part number 31027*

5.15mm Ã˜ Overall diameter and 5.75mm Overall length

0.9mm Tap, with 3.0mm External Thread.

Diameter of fixed portion of Post 1.60mm.

So with its slightly thicker post, I now have my doubts as to whether Cousins' p/n C9067 would actually fit a 43mm Ã˜ Spationaute III.

It might, if one was to consider fitting it in conjunction with their Style K case tube. :hammer:

Quite frankly, I don't even want to think about going there ! :no:

Note that neither Cousins, nor ISO Swiss list the crown post Ã˜ dimensions, nor the I.D.'s of their case tubes.

I was going to keep this C9067 (as another spare), as I plan to buy another 43mm Ã˜ Spationaute III, at some point ....

But now it *will* be going back for credit â€" on the basis that Cousins have supplied me with an *incorrect* part.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Fecking Cousins are a pain with this no returns policy!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> And here, slightly belatedly, are a couple of photos of that 'temporary crown' which I've fitted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a couple of photos of the 38mm Yema Spationaute III, now fitted with that ISO Swiss p/n 31027 screw-down crown:










It really is a very tight fit in the milled crown recess in the watch-case. :sweatdrop:

I'm not sure that it's an aesthetic improvement on my 'temporary' 5.0mm Ã˜ screw-down crown ....

But it looks pretty much identical to the original Yema fitment - which is what I was aiming for. 

I also took the opportunity of trial fitting my new Fleurus 20mm navy blue shark skin strap ....

which again, although not a match for the dial face colour, is an identical shade to the original Yema strap:










Just need to get those hands re-lumed and it'll be almost be as good as the one I missed out on ForumaMontres. :cray:


----------

